# Intercooler & piping o-ring part numbers?



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

Searched and found no hard numbers. Looking to replace all the intercooler and piping o-ring seals, but cannot find the part numbers. There are 2 or 3 different sizes in there depending on which hose it is. It would be great to abandon the factory connections in favor of new hoses & hose clamps, but I'm not at that point yet. I found one link to ecs, but I have no idea which size it is. 
Thanks. 










http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/3C0145117F/ES343036/


----------



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

just looking for part numbers


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

What do you need? pipe pns and seal pns?


----------



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

IMAN973 said:


> What do you need? pipe pns and seal pns?


i need the part numbers for just the *green o-ring/seal things*, like the pic posted above.
there are 2 or 3 different diameter o-rings throughout the i/c piping system (which means they have different part #s), and I want to replace them.

thanks!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Intercooler Seals
2- 3c0 145 117 h- 61,90mm
1- 3c0 145 117 f- 57, 85mm

Noise Pipe
2- 3c0 145 117 b

If im not mistaken theres a seal not listed on etka. Its for the charge pipe/hose directly off of the turbo.


----------



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

thanks fella :beer:


----------



## mt94ss (Mar 30, 2017)

*Thanks!*

I know that this thread is older than dirt but I needed this o-ring for my '04 Passat 1.8t gas turbo. The lower one was missing! I checked with VW and they did not have a replacement piece available, just the whole pipe with the o-ring on it. I found this thread and saw that the '3c0 145 117 f- 57, 85mm' that IMAN973 posted was about the same size as the black one on my '04 so I called the dealer back and they did have this one for '04 up TDI and they had one. I went down with my pipe and it fits great and is the same as the black one that I had. Voila! I hope that this helps with anyone looking for this for the gas intercoolers.

Mike


----------

